# Necesito conectar un DVD portatil a la TV



## untxitxo (Mar 1, 2007)

Tengo un DVD grabador que no me lee ciertas peliculas DIX y un DVD portatil que si me las lee. Lo que quiero es saber si se puede conectar el DVD portatil a la TV, para poder ver esas películas en la pantalla de TV que tiene mas pulgadas. En el DVD portatil venía un cable con una clavija para enchufar al DVD de salida y  otras tres de colores rojo, amarillo y blanco que las he enchufado en la TV, pero no da la imagen. No se si estoy haciendo algo mal o necesito comprar otro cable distinto


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 1, 2007)

Lo haces bien

Mira que tengas la TV en AV 
En algunos modelos ademas debes elegir AV-S

Si utilizas algun tipo de adaptador mira que sea de tipo IN

El sonido si que debe salir, si no sale mira los menus DVD no sea que se deba de activar.

Rojo y Blanco sonido
Amarillo Video


----------

